# Mechanic Soap



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

My hubby has been bugging me to make some soap for him  no pretty smells, just something to get his hands clean when he is done working around here. He remembers his gramma used to make some kinda soap for his grampa to use..he just remembers how he loved that soap...Anyone have a good recipe they wouldn't mind sharing. Thanks, Linda


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Just add things to the recipe you already have, When I work on any cars in all honesty the Loofah soap works just fine, but ground corn meal, pumice, even reground coffee beans work. Use you imagination go wild ;0)


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Orange or Lemon EO's can have the same effect as GoJo, the hand cleaner bought at parts stores. It is not something you want to use in the shower though on a constant basis As Lynn suggested, pumice or coffegrounds for grit, or clean sand also. 
Tam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I like corn meal or loofa or coffee grounds for the abrasives 
However my customers prefer larger oatmeal as the abrasive. 
Which is good because the oatmeal is very healing anyway


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Another one I have heard from customers is kelp, UGH. I refuse to use that stuff.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Kelp? Dead fish soap anyone? :rofl I don't use it _anymore_

I have a gardeners bar that mechanics love also- it is OOS right now and they are clamouring for more... coffee grounds and cornmeal. It takes your hide off, I swear! People also like to use it on their feet in the summer :lol The fragrance is awful (to me) EO blend with some synthetic sandalwood.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I make a ground pumice soap for my husband who is a mechanic. It works wonderfully!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I've made with sand.. the kind for art. I usually use the black.
Mix some with half the soap at trace.. pour in mold.. then pour the non sand on top. Makes a two tone bar.. with sand on the bottom.. nuttin on the top.
The sand is not as abrasive as one would think.. and my customers say it works great.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I used finely ground coffee beans and finely ground blueberry seeds, along with celtic sea salt and citrus essential oils, plus a little dragons blood for my last mechanics/kitchen sink bar. I wanted something that would smell refreshing, plus clean like crazy and get rid of buck in rut odors. It's not too perfumey for the kitchen I don't think. It was fun to make and turned out very different looking.


----------

